# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ne te katert dhe kir andoni!

## bani

asgje nuk dukej te prishte qetesine e asaj dite , gjithcka shkonte ashtu sic ndodhte dhe perdite . une pasi mbarova pune shpejt u lava dhe u nisa per te klubi i andonit ,ashtu sic beja perdite.
pamja qe do te shikoja sapo te futesha ne klub ishte pothuajse e njejte ,te zotin e klubit , pra kir andonin sic i thonim ne shqiptaret, dmth zotin andon  qe do bente ndonje kafe apo e shumta do te komentonte lajmet me kryesore te dites , gjithashtu i pranishem domosdo do te ishte beni nga lezha , nje tip , prototip, nejse djal i mire.
sapo u futa kir andoni do te thoshte , po hajde o jorgo se u vonove<jorgo eshte emri qe perdor ne greqi>, ne fakt nuk isha vonuar fare , por deshira per te ndryshuar dicka ne ate jete monotone te nje qyteze ne veri te greqise ishte me te vertete problem.
treni do te kalonte fiks ne oren 6 e 5 minuta te mbremjes, ishte e pabesueshme por nuk gabonte as edhe nje minut ne orar ky tren.
pritem dhe pak nderkohe qe kir andoni po komentote lajmin sensacional te dites , ku nje grua shiptare e martuar me grek ne athine kishte braktisur burrin per te shkuar me nje djal te ri  shqiptar , duke i marre me vete shume sende te cmuara , si dhe nje sasi te hollash dhe nje karte krediti bankare te burrit te saj te moshuar grek, kur ne ate moment u duk me nje gazete ne dore farmacisti i qytezes, kir panajotis, i rrevoltuar hodhi gazeten mbi tavoline dhe tha me mllef ;po ata duhen varur!  panajoti eshte nje burre te te 60-tat  dhe ka marre per grua marien qe eshte nje femer shume e bukur , jo me shume se 30 vjec, mbase ishte i llogjikshem reagimi i panajotit per lajmin e dites.
nejse , hapem letrat  dhe po prisnim te vinte cuni i xhajes tim , ladi i cili po ashtu ishte i perpikte ne orar ,dhe nga siguria ne i shperndame letrat ne katersh,une,beni ,panajoti dhe ladi qe ne kohen kur ne perfunduam shperndarjen e letrave u duk ne dere duke qeshur si gjithmone dhe duke thene ; hajde hajde akoma nuk i keni shtruar letrat?<nderkohe qe ne i kishim ndare tashme >, dhe duke bere ato presionet ; sot do tju mbys , do t'mi lani te gjitha haqet e kaluara,<e kishte fjalen qe nuk kishte fituar asnjehere >
vazhdon ne postimin 2 , to be continued>>>>>

----------


## bani

nga taksia qe ndaloi perballe kafenese do te dilnin nje cift , mund te them se dukeshin qe ishin shqiptare , vajza ishte shume simpatike , me tipare mesdhetare , jo dhe shume e gjate , por as e shkurter , kurse djali ishte tipik tirans ose durrsak. te gjithe ne kishim ndaluar lojen dhe po shikonim me verejtje vizitoret e rralle ,te nje qyteze te humbur .per habine tone ata u drejtuan drejt nesh , ndersa vajza ndaloi te dera ,djali erdhi i shkujdesur , sikur nuk dinte se kujt t'i drejtohesh , pyeti ashtu ne pergjithesi se ku kishte nje hotel ne qytet,pergjigjen do t'ia jepte patjeter kir andoni i cili nuk te linte rradhe kurre .
-Ja ketu afer eshte nje i vogel,po juve nga jeni , pyet si gjithmone ;
-nga shqiperia i pergjigjet shqiptari, 
-po nga c;vend i shqiperise ,kemgul si gjithmone andoni , sikur njeh gjithe shqiperine
-nuk besoj se e njeh ate vend i pergjigjet shqipatri dhe eprshendeti duke ikur i kenaqur
nderkohe qe ne filluam lojen panajoti ia nguli syte gazetes dhe po na shikonte me habi,
-po ata jane cifti qe kerkohet nga policia dhe kaloi peshtymen poshte aq fort sa u degjua, 
-ja shikojeni dhe foton e kesaj vajzes 
megjithmend i ngjante shume , por prap nuk mund t'a besoja se kishim perballe nesh ate cift per te cilin bente fjale e gjithe greqia.
kir andoni qendronte mendushem dhe levizte supet sikur donte te kruante veshet me supe.
hoteli me emrin <DEA> ishte pothuajse 50 metra perballe nesh dhe po shikonim cdo veprim ,kur jo me shume se 15 min u desh qe te behej levizja e pare nga ana e te kerkuarve nga policia , djali doli ne ballkonin e katit te dyte duke i hedhur nje sy sheshit kryesor dhe te vetem te qytetit , me vone do te dilte dhe vajza por shpejt u fut brenda dhe bashke me te dhe djali.
-ata jane tha duke shfryre panajoti
duhet te lajmerojme policine tha , por kur e pa qe nuk e mbeshtetem u mblodh njecik,
ne po shikonim deren e ballkonit ku rrinte cifti shqiptar , se mos dilnin perseri, nderkohe qe nje ndjenje zilie na pushtonte zemrat ,vajza ishte me te vertete shume simpatike , ishte hera e pare qe monotonia per ne po prishej , ishim me ne fund te gezuar qe ata erdhen ne qytezen ku ne ishim per vite refugjate.
beni na tha ne shqip;-kan me i spiunu kto zogat e kurves , duhet me shku e me ju thon .
u be vone dhe asgje e re nga dhoma e hotelit ku qendronte sensacioni i dites.
me ne fund aty nga ora 11 e 30 e mbremjes drita ne dhome u fik , duke na len ne dyshime , nderkohe qe panajoti kemgulte se duhet te marrim policine dhe te mos humbasim kohe , se ata jane te rrezikshem tha;-mund te bejne ndonje vrasje dhe te nesermen te ikin ne ndonje vend tjeter .
shyqyr qe neser ishte e djele dhe do te ishim perseri ne klub per te ndjekur nga afer zhvillimin e ngjarjeve.
ikem per te fjetur , por gjumi vone me zuri duke menduar vajzen shqiptare, rralle here kalojne femra kaq te bukura ketu , po si shkoi dhe u martua me plakun grek , eh c'ben parja, shpresoja ta shikoja dhe nje here tjeter neser , <perpara se t'i kapte policia>.
aty nga ora 7 e 30 u nisa per ne kafene , kisha frike se mos nuk ishte hapur akoma , por kur arrita aty gjeta te gjithe ata qe ishin mbreme dhe nje here aq/.
i thashe kir andonit te me bente nje kafe po mu pergjigj;-koh per kafe kemi tani , duke ngritur doren lart dhe duke pare nga hoteli , sikur kishte ndodhur ndonje gje e tmerrshe.
nderkohe qe informacionet ne lidhje me lajmin me te tmerrshem por dhe me te bukur gjithashtu ishin ne kulmin e tyre drejt kafenese po afrohesh kunati i panajotit, ai po vinte me gazete ne dore , vij ng a selaniku tha, 
kir panajoti filloi shkurtimisht t'i tregonte se c'kishte ndodhur duke mos i ndare syte nga godina e hotelit,
kunati i panajotit tha duke ngritur zerin;-po ata u kapen po dje ne mbremje ne periferi te athines, ja ku eshte e shkruajtur dhe ne gazete , dhe tregoi artikullin i cili tashme nuk ishte me i pari  , duke ia lene vendin ndonje lajmi me te fresket, aty ishte shkruajtur qarte se cifti u kap dhe i pranuan te gjitha per te cilat akuzoheshin 
nje boshllek na pushtoi shpirtin  dhe u habitem se si u rrezua kaq shpejt e gjithe ajo qe kishim krijuar ne kokat tona , duke ia lene vendin perseri monotonise ,
u merzitem aq shume sa as letra nuk lozem ate dite.


Ishte nje hitori e vogel e nje emiganti, ne nje qyteze te humbur te shtetit helen , nje histori nga ato qe ka me shumice secili prej nesh.

----------

